# how fat?



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

on a big all out bulk how fat is it reasonable to get?

i have been bulking now for 6 weeks ish, i have put on a stone and a half, not sure how much muscle but a lot of fat

im eating 5 meals a day monday to friday, plus a shake or 2

saturday sunday usually 4 meals plus a shake or 2

for the most part clean, a couple of cheat meals a week,

The main meal i eat is home made chicken curry and rice. I call it chicken curry but its just like chicken breast cut with a few chillies and a bit of garlic in a tin of chopped tomatos

i feel like im getting too fat, people are starting to comment on my fatness


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

hi mate

do you work out how many calories your having or do you just eat


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> hi mate
> 
> do you work out how many calories your having or do you just eat


just eat


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

how fat is acceptable? as fat as your comfortable with.

Kind of simple really Eric

Me, im comfortable getting pretty fat. Others i know get worried putting on 1lb


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> how fat is acceptable? as fat as your comfortable with.
> 
> Kind of simple really Eric
> 
> Me, im comfortable getting pretty fat. Others i know get worried putting on 1lb


what if your wife wont have sex with you cox you are too fat? is that too fat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> what if your wife wont have sex with you cox you are too fat? is that too fat?


Hmm, possibly, will someone else have sex with you though?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

mikex101 said:



> Hmm, possibly, will someone else have sex with you though?


 :lol:

hmmm not tried

I'll give it a go this weekend and let you know


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> :lol:
> 
> hmmm not tried
> 
> I'll give it a go this weekend and let you know


If it turns out nobody will shag you then its either get on the treadmill fatty, or your just ugly.?


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> on a big all out bulk how fat is it reasonable to get?
> 
> i have been bulking now for 6 weeks ish, i have put on a stone and a half, not sure how much muscle but a lot of fat
> 
> ...


I'm in a simialr situation mate, been bulking for about 12weeks and I look and feel awful, i have put on weight and inches but am concerned its just fat. cant wait to start cutting and get back into my 32" jeans


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> I'm in a simialr situation mate, been bulking for about 12weeks and I look and feel awful, i have put on weight and inches but am concerned its just fat. cant wait to start cutting and get back into my 32" jeans


have been at this bulk half as long as you, if it keeps going when i get to 12 weeks i will be 3 stione heavier than when i started

eek:confused1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> what if your wife wont have sex with you cox you are too fat? is that too fat?


Be more worried about your wife having sex with someone else because you're too fat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> have been at this bulk half as long as you, if it keeps going when i get to 12 weeks i will be 3 stione heavier than when i started
> 
> eek:confused1:


Are you being ****ing serious now? 3 stone in 12 weeks? fat mate. drop the cals. No need for all that.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Be more worried about your wife having sex with someone else because you're too fat!


that happened to you dude?


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> have been at this bulk half as long as you, if it keeps going when i get to 12 weeks i will be 3 stione heavier than when i started
> 
> eek:confused1:


Not sure about stone but i have put 17.5 kilo's on. Whoops think i Fu'ked up somewhere:cursing:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Are you being ****ing serious now? 3 stone in 12 weeks? fat mate. drop the cals. No need for all that.


too fat then

maybe ill chill it out for a while


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> Not sure about stone but i have put 17.5 kilo's on. Whoops think i Fu'ked up somewhere:cursing:


17.5 kilos cant be too far off 3 stone


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

3 stone is 19 kg- ish

i think averaging 3.5lbs a week gain is a bit much. drop some cals out of your day, wont hurt gains much


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Why bulk up to a stupid amount and now doing a cut - does not figure in my eyes


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate if you feel your getting too fat then drop carbs slightly, and go from there.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Why bulk up to a stupid amount and now doing a cut - does not figure in my eyes


True, Personally I was frustrated at being stuck in a rut so thought i would try a bulk followed by cut to see if i could retain some muscle mass, wont know if it has worked for a while but will exhaust all avenues before i start aas


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been bulking for about 6 weeks now and have noticed and increase in body fat, which is only to be expected when adding 17lb of bodywieght. What i hadn't planned on quite so much was the general expansion of the waistline. I guess part is due to the heavy (for me) squats and deads i am doing but i think its mostly because of the additional amount of food i am consuming is making my belly bigger on the inside to accomodate it and therefore bigger on the outside - at least thats my excuse! :innocent:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> that happened to you dude?


No. I can't get past 2nd dates, lol!!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Decrease the carbs, replace with more protein.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> Hmm, possibly, will someone else have sex with you though?


Epic!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

From september 09' to june 10' i gained about 20lbs. About half of that was muscle, the rest fat/water. Im planning on gaining less fat this year so ill have less to strip come next summer.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

its hard to bulk properly without adding bodyfat but if you're adding excessive amounts then tweak the diet mate, drop carbs as mentioned.


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

I have gained somewhere about 12lbs of fat in about 11 weeks. Looking a bit porky in the face. Am on cycle and a bulk, so dont really mind to much, want to make sure im getting the most muscle possible.

Im going to cut when I feel like I cant bare the mirror any more.


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

How much have you gained altogether then? Can't say I would be happy with a 5kg fat gain in 11 weeks!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> on a big all out bulk how fat is it reasonable to get?
> 
> i have been bulking now for 6 weeks ish, i have put on a stone and a half, not sure how much muscle but a lot of fat
> 
> ...


ive felt the same when ive done bulk ups..its ur head playing games with you, u can bulk and keep a decent BF, remember you will cut later on , get the size on for now....ur cheat meal sounds pretty clean to me...

however if u feel your gaining too much fat over muscle then re-look at ur diet


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ive felt the same when ive done bulk ups..its ur head playing games with you, u can bulk and keep a decent BF, remember you will cut later on , get the size on for now....ur cheat meal sounds pretty clean to me...
> 
> however if u feel your gaining too much fat over muscle then re-look at ur diet


i am pretty fat, sometimes i do feel fatter than others mind

that wasnt my cheat meal by the way, thats the meal i eat most of the time


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

i was in the same situation about a year back mate , i got injured and stopped cardio kept bulking to a silly weight .

in the end i cut down about 2stone whilst trying to maintain as much muscle as possible , i obviously did lose some.

from there i decided to increase cals via protein , carbs and fats every week till i started gaining again . i have kept it quite strict weighing most things so i know that i am eating around the same every day. weight gain is alot slower but its more controlled .

i am no expert but thats just my method .


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You gained 21lb in 6 weeks?

Lol if you didn't start a very heavy steroid cycle 6 weeks ago you are turning into a fat fvcker!

1lb gain per week is far too rapid because if you think about it 1lb per week 52 weeks in a year = 1 year later 52lb heavier.

Let alone 3.5lb per week LMAO

IMO a good gaining phase involves getting a little heavier but leaner at the same time.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

as long as strength is going up you are more then likely gaining mass..... what type of mass?.... lol

what is cycle like and more info on food intake mate?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

IMO, if you cant see outline of abs, youve gained too much fat.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Testoholic said:


> IMO, if you cant see outline of abs, youve gained too much fat.


 x10 on that mate hell i would go as far to say if you can't see a six pack you have gone too far but some people do seem to hold all the fat right there so i suppose it should vary


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> x10 on that mate hell i would go as far to say if you can't see a six pack you have gone too far but some people do seem to hold all the fat right there so i suppose it should vary


haha true, well personally, and this is a fairly new approach but one that i much prefer, i like to keep top 4 abs visible, bottom 2 is where i usually hold my excess weight so get covered. think people get far too obsessed with actual weight, i go by the mirror, almost never weigh myself these days.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Testoholic said:


> haha true, well personally, and this is a fairly new approach but one that i much prefer, i like to keep top 4 abs visible, bottom 2 is where i usually hold my excess weight so get covered. think people get far too obsessed with actual weight, i go by the mirror, almost never weigh myself these days.


 Completely the same way mate.

I find gaining "weight" easy, now getting leaner and getting more muscular is where the real challenge lays

I have seen you pictures though you have it down:thumbup1:


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> x10 on that mate hell i would go as far to say if you can't see a six pack you have gone too far but some people do seem to hold all the fat right there so i suppose it should vary


Mate, I am way past it then. I have a little pair of handles atm. Hate them, But cant bring myself to cut whilst on this cycle, want as much muscle as possible.

Horrible predicament. :crying:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Completely the same way mate.
> 
> I find gaining "weight" easy, now getting leaner and getting more muscular is where the real challenge lays
> 
> I have seen you pictures though you have it down:thumbup1:


so in theory someone should be able to burn bf whilst gaining solid muscle at a slow and steady pace from whatever starting point they find themselves in?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

bump!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Testoholic said:


> IMO, if you cant see outline of abs, youve gained too much fat.


surely if you go off that approach you are limiting potential gains by quite a lot?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> so in theory someone should be able to burn bf whilst gaining solid muscle at a slow and steady pace from whatever starting point they find themselves in?


i dont think so mate

keep a 6 pack whilst on a bulk? doesnt make sense to me

i suppose if you have one mean 6 pack to start with its posible


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> You gained 21lb in 6 weeks?
> 
> Lol if you didn't start a very heavy steroid cycle 6 weeks ago you are turning into a fat fvcker!
> 
> ...


do your cycles last 52 weeks?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

of course you're not. if your body wants 4000 calories to grow and you eat 5000 it doesn't make ny extra muscle, just fat.

When im bulking i often lean out, i eat enough to fuel muscle growth but also do alot of MMA cardio each night, i work out in the AM, fuel muscle growth all day then MMA late at night which burns off some fat = bigger leaner me.

too many people just give up cardio and eat crap in the name of "bulking"


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> i dont think so mate
> 
> keep a 6 pack whilst on a bulk? doesnt make sense to me
> 
> i suppose if you have one mean 6 pack to start with its posible


well even if you have a 6 pack to start with would be good

i started a cal surplus dit without visible abs


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ALR said:


> of course you're not. if your body wants 4000 calories to grow and you eat 5000 it doesn't make ny extra muscle, just fat.
> 
> When im bulking i often lean out, i eat enough to fuel muscle growth but also do alot of MMA cardio each night, i work out in the AM, fuel muscle growth all day then MMA late at night which burns off some fat = bigger leaner me.
> 
> too many people just give up cardio and eat crap in the name of "bulking"


if you cardioing aren't you burning the cals you need for muscle growth

eat 4000 burn 1500 back to square one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

No because my body gets to build muscle all day long, theres a good 12 hours between my weights and MMA, i eat right after MMA, and again before bed so I have plenty to fuel muscle growth over night.

I might not be gaining as much muscle as if i was flat out bulking but in 8 weeks of following this i've completely recomped my body, fat loss an some decent muscle gain.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ALR said:


> No because my body gets to build muscle all day long, theres a good 12 hours between my weights and MMA, i eat right after MMA, and again before bed so I have plenty to fuel muscle growth over night.
> 
> I might not be gaining as much muscle as if i was flat out bulking but in 8 weeks of following this i've completely recomped my body, fat loss an some decent muscle gain.


good stuff mate

wish i could do it that way


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> well even if you have a 6 pack to start with would be good
> 
> i started a cal surplus dit without visible abs


you might end up fatter than me 

its a while since i started this thread and i can see it paying off, still putting on weight but i think its not just my belly expanding anymore :thumb:


----------

